# License agreement and copyright protection



## afghanjohn (Nov 3, 2008)

A number of people have asked me about the license agreement for my digital photographs. After consulting with my attorney, I wrote up a simple agreement using everyday English in plain language. It includes sections on "fair use" and copyright protection.

If anybody would like to read the license agreement, it's available online here, http://kabulmedia.com/license_agreement.htm.

I hope this is helpful to some fellow photographers here. Comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## skieur (Nov 3, 2008)

In law, commercial use seems to be narrowly defined as advertising use, so I would not use both terms: commercial and advertising in the same agreement to avoid confusion.

skieur


----------

